# Wiper washer



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

pumps are usually inside the washer fluid canister. remove canister, pull pump out. unless you have some very different design.


----------



## dfiddler (Feb 3, 2012)

*What else could it be?*

Thanks for the reply. This is formerly my wife's car, now she's got the n one and I get hers. It has "never" worked according to her. All the fuses are ok so I am assuming its the pump. Could it be something else?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

anything from fusible link to rusted connector. Pull pump out and try it off battery. If it works, then it's somewhere in wiring. Switch.


----------



## dfiddler (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot. Can't do worse than right now.


----------

